# 5 month wait for a Madone? Trek full of BS or what?



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

OK, ordered a Madone 5.2 in early Jan. First they said two weeks for delivery...the infamous Ultegra component shortage has been solved as told to my LBS by both Trek and Shimano reps at a seminar held by Trek. Then my LBS tells me the wait balooned to four to six weeks. So I check with Trek cust svc and they tell me MAY(!!!) due to ANOTHER component shortage, before they even get to making the bike. So I called my shop again where I ordered mine and they said they still have it as coming in six weeks from date of order (why was I originally told two?). Checked out another LBS, the guy called his Trek rep right there and they said four weeks. So its either five months, four weeks or six weeks, depending on who you talk to.

Personally, I find this downright terrible. I get it...its a high-demand item and there is a wait. But a five month wait? And for a bike they started advertising almost nine months ago? How do they get away with that? And why are four different Trek people telling me seven different things? IMO, they are dropping the ball big time on this issue.

What are the rest of you who are waiting hearing on this issue from your LBS or from Trek themselves?


----------



## ciao bambino (Aug 27, 2004)

I ordered one yesterday, and was told the 5.9 would be ready nid May, and the 5.9 SL I actually ordered in mid April.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Not waiting on a Trek, but...*

My shop is waiting on some other Ultegra equipped bikes. It is the same Shimano story as before. They want to be sure the market isn't flooded with the 10spd Ultegra parts. The only part they're waiting on is the right STI lever. We actually have a group in-house, but we can't get anymore right shifters for a while. Just more of the same reason I'm not a personal fan of Shimano...

I hope the wait isn't too long,
Bob


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Order a Project One*

If it's not prohibitively expensive, the P1 bikes get priority at the factory, plus you can completely customize the mix and colors of components, wheels, tires, etc. After being told I'd have to wait until May for a stock Madone 5.2, I ordered one on Jan. 25th. It's already out of the paint shop and being readied for final assembly, should be in by the end of February.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Update on this topic...

ITS HERE!!!!! 

Picked the steed up yesterday and its pretty sweet. End of Feb turns out to be the delivery date, when the LBS promised. NOT May, like Trek said.

Bike rides sweet. But its cold here in NY and there's enough salt, ice and crap on the roads to choke a horse. Might be a while till I can really logs some good miles. 

HMMMMMMM.....Maybe May wouldnt have been so bad.... DOH!!!!!!


----------



## ciao bambino (Aug 27, 2004)

I ordered mine and it was in to my LBS within a week.


----------



## FOC (Oct 13, 2004)

*Post some pics*



YGB321 said:


> Update on this topic...
> 
> ITS HERE!!!!!


Love to see the new addition


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*My Madone 5.2SL*

I went to a not so LBS that had it on display after I had already placed an order on it with my LBS.
I was told 4-6 weeks. We are at the end of week one. 3-5 to go.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

*Madone SL 5.2 order*

I ordered a Madone SL 5.2 yesterday. The LBS called a Trek person and was told it would take approximately 9-10 weeks for delivery.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

There are two reasons why the wait for a Trek carbon fiber bike is so long. There has been a *40 percent  * increase in carbon fiber frame orders over last year. Secondly, Shimano. They can't make the parts fast enough to fill the orders.

I understand that if you want a P1, there is only a month wait.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually, that's close to correct. I ordered my P1 Madone SL and received about 42 days later, but that's much better than 9-10 weeks.....


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

My wait just got EXTENDED!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I can't wait anymore people! I am dying over here. HELP! HELP! HELP!

Sorry I had to get that out.

I was told 4-6 weeks on my Madone SL5.2 now they are saying another "couple of weeks" ON TOP of the 4-6 weeks! I am pissed but who can I be pissed at? Myself for not ordering sooner? The LBS? It's not really there fault...right? They are just waiting for the bike just like me. OR should I be angry @ TREK and SHIMANO, they have been advertising the bikes in mid 2004 and you have to be KIDDING ME if they didn't expect this kind of volume! 

I know, I am just bitter and I will get over it, but darnit I wanted to ride it this April! The thing that sucks the most is that there is a bike store one city down that HAS the bike in the RIGHT size and everything already sitting there in their store. I've already placed a deposit with the LBS that I am buying it from. No refunds ofcourse.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

I ordered my P1 Madone 5.9 in February 2004 and I was told by my LSB that it would not arrive until the third week in June. Well, I picked it up on the third Monday in June. Was it a _*long*_ wait? Yup. Did I get antsy? Yup. Was it worth the wait? Yup. I'm glad that I waited. I love the bike. BTW. If you are wondering what I did while I was waiting. I rode my 5200......


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

cf5200 said:


> I ordered my P1 Madone 5.9 in February 2004 and I was told by my LSB that it would not arrive until the third week in June. Well, I picked it up on the third Monday in June. Was it a _*long*_ wait? Yup. Did I get antsy? Yup. Was it worth the wait? Yup. I'm glad that I waited. I love the bike. BTW. If you are wondering what I did while I was waiting. I rode my 5200......



So CF are you going to let me borrow your 5200 until I get my SL5.2? C'mon you don't need it anymore right? You've got your P1!


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Let us know when it shows up.*

I had placed a deposit on a 5.9 SL back in February. Then paid for the bike in full when my taxes came in back 3 weeks ago. I'm freaking out waiting as the weather as turned here in the North East. I had my bike stolen last fall and only have my old old steel (italian sweetness) bike to ride right now. Good for training but HEY I'm out all this money and I have nothing to show right now. The LBS had been telling me "You got nothing to worry about" regarding delivery back in February when I put a deposit on it. 

Feeling empty inside





Henndo said:


> So CF are you going to let me borrow your 5200 until I get my SL5.2? C'mon you don't need it anymore right? You've got your P1!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

"You got nothing to worry about" regarding delivery back in February when I put a deposit on it. 
Feeling empty inside[/QUOTE]


Bro, I TOTALLY know where you coming from. I feel lost, and somewhat incomplete. I will post the wait time shortly after my 15 hour maiden ride.


----------



## Fuel_95 (Feb 22, 2005)

*June?*

I was informed yesterday that it could be June or July before they start to arrive? Possibly as 2006 models. Apparently Trek is having some (lots IMHO) of problems keeping up with demand.


----------



## 02Deuce (Apr 14, 2005)

Fuel_95 said:


> I was informed yesterday that it could be June or July before they start to arrive? Possibly as 2006 models. Apparently Trek is having some (lots IMHO) of problems keeping up with demand.


Do what I did, log on to Trek's dealer finder and start calling dealers in the larger cities within 150 miles of your location. Some dealers actually pre-ordered enough bikes months ago that they are still occasionally getting in some without buyers. It will mean a long commute for the three month tuneup, but that's about the only problem with buying from a long-distance bike shop. I should note that the dealer I got mine from was warned that all future orders would be filled no earlier than July.


----------

